# Karcher k4 problem- Help!!!



## M300JDG

Having a major issue with my new Karcher K4 that is making me want to destroy it. 

I bought a new 20m hose to replace the 6m standard hose, pulled the pin/clip out of the Connection on the base to release the old hose, but will the pin go back in to secure the new hose- nope!!! 45mins of trying, hammer, pliers and a few prayers and it will not go back in. 

Does anybody know what I’m doing wrong or had this issue? I am guessing lots of people have bought longer hoses for there k4 and fitted them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

This pin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazza85

Can you get a pic of it to help bud?

Touché lol


----------



## M300JDG

Bazza85 said:


> Can you get a pic of it to help bud?


Can you see the pic I've uploaded?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

I used to get the same problem when i had one. Very frustrating and really poor design. As soon as you take the clip out a couple of times it loosens until it's not fit for purpose. I ended up going to B&Q and the guy gave me the clip from the show one.


----------



## M300JDG

Bug Sponge said:


> I used to get the same problem when i had one. Very frustrating and really poor design. As soon as you take the clip out a couple of times it loosens until it's not fit for purpose. I ended up going to B&Q and the guy gave me the clip from the show one.


Taking it out wasn't the problem, getting it back in is, it will not go back in for love nor money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazza85

Does the clip go on/off easy with the hose removed?
Never done it before but can only imagine it’s from how the hose seats/bottoms out?
Maybe it something on the hose that can be gently emery’d or filed to line up better?


----------



## Tyrefitter

It doesn’t look like the hose is in far enough,,can you try pushing the end in more.

Andy.


----------



## M300JDG

Bug Sponge said:


> I used to get the same problem when i had one. Very frustrating and really poor design. As soon as you take the clip out a couple of times it loosens until it's not fit for purpose. I ended up going to B&Q and the guy gave me the clip from the show one.


How did you get the pin back in each time and the new one? I really can't be arsed to pack it all back up and take it to Screwfix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deez

I had this problem too and solved it using a simple piece of twine. 
Tie it around the clip, it doesn't really need much pressure to keep it in place but give it firm knot anyway. Hasn't come off for me since I done this over a year ago.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

deez said:


> I had this problem too and solved it using a simple piece of twine.
> Tie it around the clip, it doesn't really need much pressure to keep it in place but give it firm knot anyway. Hasn't come off for me since I done this over a year ago.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not the problem buddy, the problem is getting the pin back in, I pulled it out to put the new hose on and now it won't push back on no matter what I try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deez

sorry I misunderstood your problem.
Does the original hose go back in without issue?


----------



## M300JDG

shy-talk said:


> It doesn't look like the hose is in far enough,,can you try pushing the end in more.
> 
> Andy.


Hi Andy, the connector is fully in mate, I wish it was that simple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

deez said:


> sorry I misunderstood your problem.
> 
> Does the original hose go back in without issue?


No it doesn't, neither hose does now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

The clip going in was never a problem for me... it was how slack the clip was once you take it out. Hope you get sorted. Drived me nuts too.


----------



## Maxtor

It looks like you might need some Bow pliers/external circlip to get it to open wider so you can push it on.

See if you can find a motor factors that sell them and take the clip along to see if fits. I very much doubt you will get it on otherwise.

HTH


----------



## suspal

Save the agro and take your frustration out on your wallet and go and get yourself a Kranzle. then place the K4 under one of these  Job done.


----------



## Mcpx

Tried one of these on a K7, proper pita but look at it this way, once you get it on at least it will be secure!

Only did it once and it wasn’t mine so I was not being overly cautious but think a wiggle/push technique helped, not a lot of room for manoeuvre but kind of walk it in is the best way I can describe it. The owner had already knocked up a makeshift holder by drilling a groove into a block of wood to fit over the pin to give a better grip because he had already bashed his knuckles 22 times. You only need to get the first bit over the fixing then it’s all gravy. Can’t remember if the pin is captive or not but if you can get it all the way out you could try heating it to give it a bit more flexibility. Failing that you will have to file off a little material from the groove in the hose fitting.


----------



## Tyrefitter

suspal said:


> Save the agro and take your frustration out on your wallet and go and get yourself a Kranzle. then place the K4 under one of these  Job done.


I'm thinking of getting a kranzle myself as I've had enough of my K5,,it takes about 3 minutes to start when coupled from hose pipe from tap & know when I connect my snowfoam gun it doesn't always work & I have to hold the trigger while connecting the sf bottle.

Andy.


----------



## GleemSpray

I had the same problem fitting an aftermarket hose to my K4.

The issue, as i remember, is that the brass fitting needs to go in just a *fraction* more. I know it probably feels like it is fully home already, but try removing it and refitting it a few times. On mine, it finally went in a fraction more and the clip just went back on easily.

Take it out and check there isnt any fragment of grit or dirt just keeping it slightly out.


----------



## M300JDG

GleemSpray said:


> I had the same problem fitting an aftermarket hose to my K4.
> 
> The issue, as i remember, is that the brass fitting needs to go in just a *fraction* more. I know it probably feels like it is fully home already, but try removing it and refitting it a few times. On mine, it finally went in a fraction more and the clip just went back on easily.
> 
> Take it out and check there isnt any fragment of grit or dirt just keeping it slightly out.


I can't even get the Karcher original hose back in there. I can see the grove in the hose connector is lined up but it's like there is no room in the housing for the pin to squeeze past the fitting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Not really going to help as I suspect you have, but have you tried twisting the tube slightly to see if this helps locate it fully ? 

From the picture you've put up, and it could just be a trick of light - but it does look like it's not pushed home fully and in place...

Also, have you checked the original hose and the new one - are the ends exactly the same, is the grove the same, washer point same etc etc ...

Hope you manage to get it in


----------



## svended

I'm just assuming the end is similar to the quick release style end, only non removable if you know what I mean.

Have you tried pushing in the hose further. 
If that doesn't work, try rotating the hose a little. If you look at the quick release male connector, you can see if has two flat sides on opposing sides. 
So, rotate the hose and push the clip in and see what gives.


----------



## Peter77

Is it the direct hoses hose? Doesn't look quite far enough in. I'm nearly home and will take a photo of mine. Mine went in first time no issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

I’ve tried everything within my power, lost the a whole day of car cleaning fun (I cancelled golf for), I’ve given up. 
It’s been taken apart and packed up ready to go back to Screwfix, they can either show me how its done or accept it’s a terrible design and give me a new one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Sorry it doesn't help much. But here's a few pics of mine. Your does look like it's in right so don't know. One thing I did notice. Your connection on the power washer is plastic. It's metal on mine. 
The pin should just pull out/push in with ease


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

Peter77 said:


> Sorry it doesn't help much. But here's a few pics of mine. Your does look like it's in right so don't know. One thing I did notice. Your connection on the power washer is plastic. It's metal on mine.
> The pin should just pull out/push in with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah mines a cheap plastic connection, not sure why they have changed the design but it's awful! I can see how the pin on the metal connector would be so easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar

Have you tried putting a little bit of lube on it, to help slip it un.....? 

Some graphite from a pencil may help as it's dry, or a little bit of Vaseline.


----------



## andy198712

yeah i'm thinking lube it up will help too.... a squirt of car soap will work well too in this situation and ovoid any contamination ect....

how does the new hose fitting look side by side with the old? 

nothing more frustrating then stupid issues like this


----------



## GleemSpray

svended said:


> I'm just assuming the end is similar to the quick release style end, only non removable if you know what I mean.
> 
> Have you tried pushing in the hose further.
> If that doesn't work, try rotating the hose a little. If you look at the quick release male connector, you can see if has two flat sides on opposing sides.
> So, rotate the hose and push the clip in and see what gives.


Yes, that's a valid point - the brass connector has two flats for the pin to slide over. If it isn't rotated correctly, so the flats line up with the pin groove, then you will be trying to slide the pin over the full width of the barrel.


----------



## Peter77

If helps, mine was already greased up with what looks like vaseline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

I’ve seen a few bits online saying with this particular model you need to use a hose extension push connector rather than going straight into the machine, what’s the point in that! 
If the OEM hose broke you would need to replace it so that is tosh. Not impressed with my first Karcher so far, very plastic and cheap but did clean my motor very nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

M300JDG said:


> I've seen a few bits online saying with this particular model you need to use a hose extension push connector rather than going straight into the machine, what's the point in that!
> If the OEM hose broke you would need to replace it so that is tosh. Not impressed with my first Karcher so far, very plastic and cheap but did clean my motor very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't use any special connectors with my K4 Eco. Just disconnected the OEM hose from the base of the reel and replaced it with a Direct Hoses one and it works fine.


----------



## M300JDG

Problem solved gents, I took it back and got new one! The chap in Screwfix said they are getting the new model k4 retuned quite a bit for a variety of issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazpollitt

Attach the hose as normal then Put the pin in form the bottom ( so it’s the wrong way ) then get a small white cable tie and then pull it as tight as your can so it’s closes the 2 ends of the clip together and it will lock the hose in place —-


----------

